# chamomile tea?



## ediesbeads (Mar 29, 2012)

Just wondering.... can I open and use a chamomile tea bag as an additive in my soap?  If it's safe to drink wouldn't it be safe to put on your skin??

Edie


----------



## Hazel (Mar 29, 2012)

Yes, you can use it as an additive. However, people have mentioned the possibility of sensitivity in people who are allergic to ragweed. I don't know if this is accurate or not but I thought I'd mention it. I don't think this would be a problem if you are used to drinking it and have never had a problem.


----------



## Scottishmummyof2 (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: chamomile tea? - mint tea???*

Hi im jumping on the back of the post! Could i do the same with mint tea?

Tara


----------



## Dorado (Jul 6, 2012)

Make a test: 
you put wet used the tea leaves on a piece of patch  set patch on your arm, wait half an hour. 
If you have a red itchy spot where the tea was, do not put it in the soap.
Clean the skin with alcohol.
If it itches under the patch before the half hour is up, remove immediately and clean skin with alcohol.
An ice cube cah help, if itching not stops immediately.

Alvays good to use this test for any herbs and flowers.


----------



## Genny (Jul 6, 2012)

You can use teas, but they can be scratchy when you wash with the soap then.  Instead of using the tea directly into the soap, you can make a oil in tea infusion and just add a bit of that oil to your soap.

Also as far as "If we can eat/drink it, it must be safe to use on our skin", that's not necessarily true with everything


----------



## Scottishmummyof2 (Jul 7, 2012)

thanks for the replies - I will give it a go


----------

